# partition fantôme



## dakar (24 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, voilà ce qui se passe et pourquoi j'ai besoin d'aide : sur un disque dur externe, j'ai 3 partitions ; jusqu'ici, les icônes des 3 s'affichaient sur le bureau et je pouvais accéder aux contenus. Tout à coup, il n'y en a plus que 2. Et, sans que j'aie fait quoi que ce soit pour éjecter les icônes, une petite fenêtre s'affiche soudain sur le bureau et me dit que je n'ai pas correctement éjecté le disque, ce qui est faux, je n'ai rien fait. (Ce n'est pas la première fois que cela se passe, d'ailleurs)(mais jusqu'ici, quand je rebranchais le DDE, les trois icones apparaissaient sur le bureau, donc je n'y attachais pas d'importance).
Sur Utilitaire de disque, je vois bien mes trois partitions, celle qui manque sur le bureau étant  en grisé. J'ai  fait la vérification du DDE entier, et Utilitaire prend dans sa vérification mes trois partitions.  Il écrit en vert que le disque est normal.Donc, il  vérifie bien les trois partitions du disque !..d'ailleurs il  fait mention de cette partition dans l'énoncé de la vérification.
J'ai redémarré le Mac après avoir éjecté les 2 partitions que je voyais, j'ai rebranché le DDE, toujours pareil, l'icône manquante n'est pas revenue, et rebelotte, l'Utilitaire me redit que le Disque est vérifié et pas de problème !…
Quelqu'un saurait-il me dire ce qui se passe, et comment lancer cette partition fantôme ?? Si l'Utilitaire la prend en compte, c'est qu'elle est bien sur le DDE !! pourquoi ne s'ouvre-t-elle pas ?


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

Hello, bonjour, j'espère de l'aide…! merci !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Salut

DDE branché que te renvoie la commande (dans le terminal Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) :
*diskutil list
*
@+


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

Last login :  Fri Sep 25  09: 42 : 45  on  console
iMac-de-yvette-dary:yvette$


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

merci pour l'aide…c'est tout ce que je vois dans le terminal, DDE branché.
ce que tu indiques, diskutil list  , c'est quoi ? est-ce le mot à écrire, et où ?


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

attend, regarde, j'ai essayé (jamais auparavant utilisé le Terminal…)


/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *640.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone Mac HD super d... 300.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS pour Photos - Ushuai... 200.0 GB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS  photos des personne... 139.5 GB   disk1s4

[Opération terminée]


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

sur Utilitaire de disque, je vois ma partition fantôme en grisé, et après réparation, en fait, elle ne monte pas sur le Bureau.  sur  la fenetre d'Utilitaire, le résultat de la réparation est en vert OK et en bas à gauche on dit que le volume n'est pas monté ; quand je clique sur Monter, rien ne se passe…n'est-ce pas sur l'iMac  qu'll y aurait problème ? puisqu'Utilitaire ne monte pas cette partition mais les autres oui.  Comment l'obliger ? y a-t-il une commande à faire dans le Terminal ?

Cette partition apparait bien sur le Terminal : 3: Apple_HSF pour Photos - Ushuai…200,0 GB disk 1s3


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Tente la commande : 
sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s3


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Sinon dans l'utilitaire de disques tu sélectionnes ta partition et tu fais "réparer"


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

merci… j'ai déjà fait  la réparation de ma partition, et comme je l'ai dit plus haut, Utilitaire m'indique en vert "le volume pour Photos- BBC corveiller este 44bGO semble être en bon état".
Je viens de la refaire, et toujours pas moyen de le faire monter. 
Pour ton conseil pour le Terminal, peux-tu stp me dire quel est le mot de passe qu'il me demande ? j'ai écrit ce que tu m'as dit  à la suite de mon nom, et il m'a demandé un mot de passe ; j'ai essayé mon mot de passe administrateur, et il me dit qu'il est incorrect ! ?
merci , j'ignore tout de Terminal...


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

Last login: Fri Sep 25 13:45:45 on ttys001
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ 
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ sudo diskutil mount/dev/disk1s3
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
sudo: 1 incorrect password attempt
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Tu ne rentres pas le bon mot de passe. Il faut utiliser ton mot de passe administrateur. Il ne s'affiche pas c'est normal.


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

bon j'ai recommencé au début, et voilà ce que le Terminal me dit, après avoir semble-t-il accepté mon mot de passe :

Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
diskutil: did not recognize verb "mount/dev/disk1s3"; type "diskutil" for a list

[Opération terminée]


et maintenant,  y aurait -il quelque chose d'autre à faire ?


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

je t'envoie la copie de la dernière fenêtre essayée , peut-être faut-il écrire "diskutil" avec un autre mot d'abord  ou à la fin ?

Last login: Fri Sep 25 17:44:30 on ttys000
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ sudo diskutil mount/dev/disk1s3 ; exit;
diskutil: did not recognize verb "mount/dev/disk1s3"; type "diskutil" for a list
logout

[Opération terminée]

????????


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Tu as oublié l'espace entre :
sudo diskutil mount et /dev/disk1s3
la syntaxe est très importante (surtout avec sudo) :
*sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s3*

Fais plutôt un copier coller de la commande.


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

oui, je n'avais pas fait attention.
voilà ce qui s'affiche maintenant et qui  ne m'apprend rien !! 

Last login: Fri Sep 25 18:57:58 on ttys000
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s3
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
Volume on disk1s3 failed to mount
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

crois tu que , puisque mes trois partitions sont  dans le DDE, je ne pourrais pas essayer de tout récupérer en image disque ? qu'en penses-tu ?  il semble que le problème soit que le montage ne se fait pas, il ne dit pas qu'il n'y a pas de volume on disk1s3 !

comme cela va être long, je vais essayer demain matin, et je te tiens au courant, si ça marche ça pourrait servir à d'autres !..
Mais si tu penses qu'il y aurait une autre commande à faire, stp, veux tu me le dire , j'essayerais maintenant.

Merci beaucoup de ton aide sympa, j'espère que je ne te fais pas perdre trop de temps...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Tente :
*sudo fsck -fy  /dev/disk1s3*


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

il dit ça :
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ sudo fsck -fy /dev/disk1s3
Password:
fsck usage: fsck [-fdnypq] [-l number]
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ 


c'est du chinois pour moi...


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

mais dis moi stp : que faut-il faire ensuite, si le Terminal peut prendre en compte ma requête ? comment on procède ensuite ?  quelle marche à suivre ?
Le DDE est toujours allumé, et sur mon bureau il n'y a toujours que deux icônes. 
Faut-il l'éjecter, l'éteindre et le rallumer ? ou faut-il aller voir ce qui se passe sur l'Utilitaire ?? et essayer de nouveau de "monter" cette partition ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Excuse :
*sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s3
*
Et ensuite si ça fonctionne essayer de le remonter :
*sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s3*


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

bon je vais re-essayer, mais, qu'est-ce que tu veux dire "si ça fonctionne" ? quand j'aurai écrit la recherche dans le Terminal, comment saurai-je que "ça fonctionne " ? l'icone va revenir sur le bureau ? ou dois -je aller sur Utilitaire pour voir si le terminal a donné l'ordre de faire réapparaitre la partition ?
excuse mon ignorance, mais je n'ai jamais utilisé le Terminal ..! 

Par ailleurs, tout à l'heure, j'ai essayé de faire une image disque juste de la partition grisée : elle est apparue sur le bureau, et si je clique dessus, voilà ce que le Mac me dit :
"impossible d'attacher "pour Photos-…44bGO.dmg. (aucun système de fichiers montable).
donc en fait il s'agit du manque d'un système sur le DDE, il a du disparaitre , ou sur le Mac, tout à coup ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Tu joins les résultats de la première commande et on verra si c'est ok.


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

eh bien, le Terminal m'a écrit toute un liste de choses qu'il semble avoir examinées. La dernière ligne dit :
The volume pour Photos - BBC corveiller este 44bGO appears to be OK
logout
"opération terminée"
Maintenant, que dois-je faire ?


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

Last login: Fri Sep 25 22:20:22 on ttys002
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s3
Volume on disk1s3 failed to mount
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s3
** /dev/rdisk1s3
   Executing fsck_hfs (version diskdev_cmds-540.1~34).
** Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume.
   The volume name is pour Photos - Ushuaia -BBC corveiller este 44bGO 
** Checking extents overflow file.
** Checking catalog file.
** Checking multi-linked files.
** Checking catalog hierarchy.
** Checking extended attributes file.
** Checking volume bitmap.
** Checking volume information.
** The volume pour Photos - Ushuaia -BBC corveiller este 44bGO  appears to be OK.
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s3
** /dev/rdisk1s3
   Executing fsck_hfs (version diskdev_cmds-540.1~34).
** Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume.
   The volume name is pour Photos - Ushuaia -BBC corveiller este 44bGO 
** Checking extents overflow file.
** Checking catalog file.
** Checking multi-linked files.
** Checking catalog hierarchy.
** Checking extended attributes file.
** Checking volume bitmap.
** Checking volume information.
** The volume pour Photos - Ushuaia -BBC corveiller este 44bGO  appears to be OK.
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s3 ; exit;
** /dev/rdisk1s3
   Executing fsck_hfs (version diskdev_cmds-540.1~34).
** Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume.
   The volume name is pour Photos - Ushuaia -BBC corveiller este 44bGO 
** Checking extents overflow file.
** Checking catalog file.
** Checking multi-linked files.
** Checking catalog hierarchy.
** Checking extended attributes file.
** Checking volume bitmap.
** Checking volume information.
** The volume pour Photos - Ushuaia -BBC corveiller este 44bGO  appears to be OK.
logout

[Opération terminée]


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

toujours rien dans Utilitaire, j'ai une fois de plus réparé, c'est OK en vert, et j'ai et essayé de monter la partition et le résultat :
Impossible de monter le disque « pour Photos - Ushuaia -BBC corveiller este 44bGO  ».


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

dans le Terminal, j'ai fait la demande avec ta seconde ligne , et voilà le résultat 
Last login: Fri Sep 25 22:22:01 on ttys002
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s3
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
Sorry, try again.
sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s3
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
Volume on disk1s3 failed to mount
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ 

CA N'A PAS MARCHÉ. Quelle poisse, je commence à désespérer !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

J'ai peur que ce soit le nom de ton disque qui pose problème.


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

je vais essayer d'éteindre le DDE, et de le rallumer après on verra.


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

mais jusqu'ici il marchait bien le nom !! depuis pas mal de mois, et j'y avais accès facilement.
Moi je crois qu'il y a comme il est dit quelque part un système de fichiers de montage qui semble ne plus marcher.
Mais j'ignore ce que c'est.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

On va tenter un dernier truc, après j'abandonne (dodo et plus d'idées) 
*mkdir /Volumes/toto
sudo mount_hfs /dev/disk1s3  /Volumes/toto*


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

moi aussi ! je vais essayer, mais précise moi avant, stp :
- tu indiques deux lignes, comment dois-je les écrire ? l'une au dessus de l'autre comme tu l'indiques, ou la seconde à la suite  de la première ?
-et tu ne m'as pas dit : comment savoir si ça marche ? le Terminal va me dire OK ? et alors, je dois aller voir dans Utilitaire pour essayer de monter cette fichue partition ?
veux tu me préciser, stp je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'il me faudrait faire.
Merci`
Je te tiens au courant dans un moment, j'espère que ça marchera.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Tu tapes la première ligne et tu valides
Tu tapes la seconde ligne et tu valides
Si ça marche ta partition devrait apparaitre sur le bureau. Là tu modifies vite fait le nom.


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

j'ai fait un copier-coller et voilà ce qui est apparu :

-mkdir: /Volumes/toto
sudo: File exists
-mkdir: fsck_hfs: File exists
-mkdir: -fy: File exists
-mkdir: /dev/disk1s3
sudo: Permission denied
-mkdir: fsck_hfs: File exists
-mkdir: -fy: File exists
-mkdir: /dev/disk1s3: Permission denied

[Opération terminée]




Donc les fichiers existent , mais pas moyen de les afficher, la permission est refusée, si je comprends bien.

Bon, bonsoir, bonne nuit, et un grand merci pour ton aide. Je suis désolée de t'avoir tant mis à contribution, j'ai appris des choses ignorées, merci !
Si jamais demain il te vient une autre idée, veux-tu me l'écrire ? j'irai voir encore demain ce fil.

Merci encore,


----------



## dakar (25 Septembre 2015)

bon j'ai essayé encore avec tes indications, et voilà :
Last login: Fri Sep 25 23:05:57 on ttys001
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ mkdir /Volumes/toto
mkdir: /Volumes/toto: File exists
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ sudo mount_hfs /dev/disk1s3 /Volumes/toto
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
mount_hfs: Invalid argument
iMac-de-yvette-dary:~ yvette$ 

demain, il faudrait que tu me trouves un "argument valide" à la place de mount_hfs, je t'en prie, car moi je n'y comprends rien , dors bien !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Septembre 2015)

Je ne comprends pas, chez moi ça fonctionne très bien sous Yosemite.
Retentes : 
tu redémarres et tu tapes :

*mkdir /Volumes/toto*

et tu valides

Puis tu tapes :

*sudo mount_hfs /dev/disk1s3 /Volumes/toto*


----------



## dakar (26 Septembre 2015)

bonjour, merci de ta réponse ; je suis sous LION 10.7.5 avec un iMac mi 2011.
Je dois partir pour une invitation familiale, donc je ne pourrai essayer qu'en revenant en fin d'après-midi.
J'essaierai  avec grand intérêt ce que tu m'envoies, merci, et te dirai le résultat ce soir.
Bonne journée, et merci encore


----------



## dakar (27 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour Jeanjd63 ! hier j'ai branché mon DDE récalcitrant sur le PC de ma fille, et celui-là a parfaitement ouvert la partition que je n'arrivais pas à monter sur mon Mac !!! elle a donc copié tout ce qu'il y avait dedans, et je vais récupérer sur un autre DDE  le tout. Ce sera plus simple et j'espère efficace, je ne le saurai que ce soir.  Quelle histoire !...

Par ailleurs, ce matin, j'ai de nouveau une fenêtre sur mon Bureau, alors que je viens d'éjecter une clé USB qui était branchée sur le Mac en mettant l'icone dans la poubelle, ce que je fais toujours, et on me dit une nouvelle fois, comme on le faisait pour mon DDE depuis 3 semaines, que le périphérique n'a pas été éjecté correctement.
On dirait qu'il faut absolument éjecter depuis le menu Fichier. Je me demande si ma façon de faire, qui est en principe admise par Apple, n'est pas la responsable du dysfonctionnement de mon Utilitaire,  car maintenant je pense que c'est le fautif puisque la partition fantôme  monte bien sur un PC !
Je crois qu'il faut que je ré-installe mon système, pour qu'Utilitaire marche correctement, qu'en penses-tu ?  Il y a peut-être un problème dans Utilitaire.  Ou dans le Mac !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Septembre 2015)

Quand tu ejectes un périphérique, ce n'est pas un bonne méthode de le mettre dans la corbeille. Il faut faire un clic droit sur l'icône puis éjecter. 
Si tu mets l'icône dans la corbeille, tu supprimes normalement le contenu. Et ce n'est pas le but.


----------



## -GF- (27 Septembre 2015)

Sérieux [emoji21] fallait ejecter mec !!


----------



## dakar (27 Septembre 2015)

mais c'est indiqué par Apple !...enfin, maintenant je me méfierai... j'ai re-installé mon système, et ce soir je récupère mon DDE et je vais de suite le brancher pour voir si c'est rentré dans l'ordre.. !?


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2015)

dakar a dit:


> Par ailleurs, ce matin, j'ai de nouveau une fenêtre sur mon Bureau, alors que je viens d'éjecter une clé USB qui était branchée sur le Mac en mettant l'icone dans la poubelle, ce que je fais toujours, et on me dit une nouvelle fois, comme on le faisait pour mon DDE depuis 3 semaines, que le périphérique n'a pas été éjecté correctement.





dakar a dit:


> mais c'est indiqué par Apple !


Tu as vu ou lu ça où ?

Que ce soit un fichier .dmg ou un périphérique, il faut toujours faire un clic droit et sélectionner Ejecter et ça c'est bien la version officielle de chez Apple.


----------



## dakar (27 Septembre 2015)

ma foi ça fait des années que je voyais  ça dans des explications concernant l'utilisation d'applications sur  mes Macs. En aussi dans l'Aide Mac, dont je te donne une copie ci-dessous - en fait le copier-coller ne marche pas, donc je recopie :
 Aide Mac, Ejecter un disque, "........effectuez une des opérations suivantes ::
........
Faites glisser l'élément vers l'icône de la corbeille dans le Dock.
......"
tu peux aller voir la page, elle donne d'autres moyens pour éjecter un disque,  y compris "choisir Fichier puis Ejecter".
Je faisais toujours ça !!  tirer l'icône du disque dur externe sur l'icône de la corbeille.


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2015)

Ah oui, sous Yosemite ça change, la Corbeille se transforme en gros bouton Ejecter...





Mais bon, c'est quand même plus rapide de faire un clic droit dans un fichier .dmg ouvert pour l'éjecter...


----------



## dakar (28 Septembre 2015)

oui, je préfère rester tant que je peux sur Lion....je trouve que les systèmes successifs ne sont pas des succès ni des progrès...à côté des 3 ou 4 précédents...

Ceci dit, j'ai quand même une explication sur ma partition qui ne monte pas (même après toutes les suggestions suivies à la lettre) : Elle existe bel et bien, et je viens d'en faire une image disque !! Ceci, après avoir re-installé hier mon Système...j'espérais que si le bug venait de Utilitaire, ce serait réparé. Mais non. Ca continuait...donc je pensais que cela devait  probablement venir de mon DDE .
 Cependant, voilà que ce matin  voulant ouvrir l'image disque , après un long temps de vérification une fenêtre m'indique :
" absence de système de fichiers montable."  Oui, c'est apparemment la cause ! et c'est logique, bien que je ne comprenne absolument pas ce que c'est ni où c'est.
Surement sur ce Forum quelqu'un de plus calé que moi   en informatique pourrait me dire, au vu de ce diagnostic, si le bug vient du DDE ou du Mac lui-même ? enfin, ou du système Mac, ou de l'application Utilitaire.  Faut-il que je fasse examiner et réparer mon Mac par un spécialiste Apple,  ou y a-t-il quelque part dans ses entrailles (du Mac !)  un fichier qui bug et que je pourrais faire revenir à de meilleures dispositions ?
Si quelqu'un a une suggestion à me faire, ce serait vraiment bienvenu !
merci pour votre aide,


----------



## dakar (28 Septembre 2015)

ah oui, j'ai oublié : j'ai fait dans Utilitaire la vérification de mon HDD, rien à revoir, et l'état SMART du Disque interne va OK.
J'ai l'app. Maintenance , peut-être pourrait-elle vérifier mon système de fichiers, mais je ne sais pas comment faire.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Septembre 2015)

Tu as réussi à lire des partitions Mac sur un pc?
As-tu essayé de renommer ce disque avec moins de caractères et sans espaces entre les lettres?


----------



## dakar (28 Septembre 2015)

oui, je n'en suis pas revenue, mais c'est exact ! ma fille a récupéré  sur son PC tout ce qu'il y a sur ma partition fantôme !! je suppose que sur Windows il y a des drivers compatibles avec nos Macs.
j'ai en effet renommé ce disque avec peu de caractères mais avec un espace entre les lettres, et j'ai fait une image disque, sur mon bureau, mais elle ne peut pas être ouverte parce qu'il manque parait-il un "système de fichiers montable ". Ca semble logique, mais où le pêcher ce système, ou le remettre à sa place ?  aucune idée !
je vais essayer de renommer l'image sans espace, (elle est sur mon bureau) et on verra si elle s'ouvre !...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Septembre 2015)

Cela ne sert à rien car le nom est dans l'image. Mais avec quel produit l'image a-t-elle été faite? quelle est son extention? .iso?


----------



## dakar (29 Septembre 2015)

l'image disque a été faite directement par Utilitaire ! comme il faisait apparaitre une partition et me disait qu'il y avait des fichiers dedans, j'ai sélectionné cette partition et ai créé avec une image disque. L'image disque a l'extension .dmg.
Mais maintenant contrairement à mon espoir, pas moyen d'ouvrir cette image disque, à chaque fois que j'essaie, une fenetre me dit qu'il n'y a "pas de système de fichiers montable". Une autre fois une fenêtre dit "paramètre invalide".
CE qui est le plus étonnant, c'est que sur le PC, auquel j'ai branché le disque avec  partitions,  on peut ouvrir toutes les partitions !..et ma fille a copié sur son PC le dossier Ushuaia qui m'intéressait dans cette partition fantôme ! mon disque étant formaté Mac OS X étendu !  je vais emmener chez elle un autre DDE pour voir si on peut y recopier les fichiers .


----------



## dakar (29 Septembre 2015)

maintenant je vais refaire une image disque avec le nom changé, on verra.


----------

